
Show HN: Caption Cat – We post the photo, you write the caption. Every day - keesj
https://caption.cat
======
seapunk
I wonder how photos are selected, do you use random images with rss feed news
or is it manually, could you explain this . Also, do you plan to make battles
between human caption makers and an AI?

~~~
keesj
Photos are manually chosen by me. Ideally I would automate it somehow by
sourcing a feed, but not every image is suitable for captioning. Some might
just not be that interesting, while others might depict things we don't want
to joke about.

I haven't figured out the right approach yet, so I'm open to ideas.

As for battles between human caption makers and AI: I'm not sure that would be
a fair battle. As far as I know AI isn't advanced enough yet to understand
comedy.

